# 23rs, Pros, Cons, And Prices



## ramonav (Mar 20, 2005)

*[email protected] Sure like your forum, really good info. We're up-grading from a Viking pop-up, hopefully to an Outback 23RS. 
Would really appreciate all replies about pros, cons, and prices. We live in Oklahoma, so not really accessible to the factories. We are planning to pull with a '98 Chevy van 350, 5.7 litre. Does anyone have experience pulling with vans?
Thanks for your help. RamonaV*


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I don't think you'll find too many "cons" about the 23 RS, or any other Outback model for that matter. For the "pros", this site is full of them.

Now your "towing with a van" question is a good one. Please provide more information like the gear ratio and GVWR, and then the towing experts here will chime in. I don't remember anyone towing with a van here, but with over 900 members, somebody does.

Randy


----------



## ramonav (Mar 20, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I don't think you'll find too many "cons" about the 23 RS, or any other Outback model for that matter. For the "pros", this site is full of them.
> 
> Now your "towing with a van" question is a good one. Please provide more information like the gear ratio and GVWR, and then the towing experts here will chime in. I don't remember anyone towing with a van here, but with over 900 members, somebody does.
> 
> ...


Thank you for replying Randy. The GVW rating is 7100 lbs., but I have no idea about the gear ratio. How would we find that out? Ramona


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't have allot of first hand experience at this point, Our 23RS is scheduled to be delivered in the next two weeks.

The thing that sold on the the 23 RS was the floor plan we really liked having two queen beds at opposite ends of the unit. It also has lots of storage under the forward queen. The front outside access storage really appealed to me.

The white interior really opened up the inside and may it feal airy.

We are moving up from a popup and the one of the big things the was holding us back from a TT was the closed in feeling we got from many of the TT's we walked through.

When we first walked into the Outbacks I was pretty sure that was going to be the one.

Hope this helps !

Keith


----------



## ramonav (Mar 20, 2005)

McBeth said:


> I don't have allot of first hand experience at this point, Our 23RS is scheduled to be delivered in the next two weeks.
> 
> The thing that sold on the the 23 RS was the floor plan we really liked having two queen beds at opposite ends of the unit. It also has lots of storage under the forward queen. The front outside access storage really appealed to me.
> 
> ...


Your reasons for liking the 23RS are almost identical to ours. Two beds, light interior, and when I first walked in it, I said this is my choice and it is light weight enough and short enough for us to pull. I knew there were others out there that liked what I do. Thanks very much for your reply. Ramona


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Romona,
Welcome to our little world.

For a true understanding of a vehicles capabilities you need the know the following:

From owners manual:
Wheelbase in inches
GVWR
GCWR (gross combined rating)
Tow capacity

From sticker inside drivers door
GAWR (axle ratings front and rear)

For the gear ratio the easiest is to call a Chevy service center with your VIN. They can tell you exactly how it left the factory. There are some VIN decoders on the web, but I could not find one for Chevy Vans.

Engine HP and Torque are also good to know.

If you start on the phone with the VIN you should be able to get all of the above at one time.

Jared


----------



## ramonav (Mar 20, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Romona,
> Welcome to our little world.
> 
> For a true understanding of a vehicles capabilities you need the know the following:
> ...


Thanks Jared for the list of what to ask, it should help a bunch. Happy camping. Ramona


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ramona,

I work for a GM dealer and if you can sent me the last 8 digits of the vans VIN I will be happy to pull up the spec's for you. Or if you look in the glove box of the van you will see a parts I.D. sticker with all of the option codes for you van. You would be looking for a code that starts with a G. The code would be GT1 or GQ2 something like that. I can get the gear ratio for you with that code.

Gary


----------



## ramonav (Mar 20, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Ramona,
> 
> I work for a GM dealer and if you can sent me the last 8 digits of the vans VIN I will be happy to pull up the spec's for you. Or if you look in the glove box of the van you will see a parts I.D. sticker with all of the option codes for you van. You would be looking for a code that starts with a G. The code would be GT1 or GQ2 something like that. I can get the gear ratio for you with that code.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary, I'll go out and look in the morning and let you know. Ramona


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

you cant go wrong with the outback. 
we just loves ours.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

In my opinion (and the reason we settled on the 23RS rather than the 25RSS) the best balance of comfort, lightweight, tow length, and ease of setup came with th 23RS.

So far, only minor issues with the basic design and build of the 23RS have come up. Only one or two things that are unique to the 23RS and not to all Outbacks. I'm currently working on a problem fix that I will be posting with a recommendation that all 23RS owners do. It is simple and the problem isn't a huge one but it increases comfort and probably eases a potential downstream problem. It deals with the forward storage area under the queen. I should post that in the next two or three days.

BBB


----------



## ramonav (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Fire 44, Gary I'm sorry I didn't get back earlier in the day. I tried to send another reply to your message, but haven't figured out how to do it yet, I'm not very good with this forum thing. Anyway, this is our number XZ170047, hope this one goes thru. Thanks, Ramona


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We have had our 23RS for about a year ... and love it. Before this, we had also had a popup then a hybrid. I really think this one is to stay. There are a few mods that I would highly recommend but they are pretty minor like:

* change the plastic door latches out for better ones; 
* if you carry anything heavy in the pantry, be sure to put in something to lock the drawers down; and, finally - 
* the front queen bed has some great storage underneath - open it up! (see modifications)
* if you can swing it, go for the pleated shower door = it's great

Some of these would fit for any new Outback but I highly recommend opening up the storage on the front queen bed on the 23RS if you can- lifting that mattress is for the birds







And, it's great for all the shoes.

Carmen


----------

